# Sticky  Posting Pointers



## Boc

So I'm feeling fairly helpful this morning. and so I will regale you with a mercifully short list of things to do and not to do when posting your fiction into a forum such as this one.

I do this simply because I have noticed a few common errors recently, such as a lack of paragraphing, owing to the forum's inability to recognize indents from word, which can render your story completely unreadable.


*DO*

1. Read the Turkey City Lexicon. It will make you a better writer.

2. Paragraph. The forum doesn't do indents. It is weary and time consuming to go through your story and put a clean line between each paragraph or line or speech. I know. Do it anyway.

3. Spell/grammar check. I don't care what you think about grammar rules. it's the people who want to read your stuff who I worry about. Make their life easier.

4. Post manageable sized lumps. I reckon between 500 and 2000 words is reasonable, as it can be read and commented in one sitting, and then you can move on. More than that, and people run out of time, forget where they were, lost interest, go and put the kettle on, find last month's copy of Heat magazine and completely forget about you.

5. Take time to comment on other peoples work. Trust me. If you want to get people to read and comment on your stories, then look no further than part 5. I'm afraid its one of those "get out what you put in" things.


***Stolen completely and shamelessly from Squiggle of BL-Bolthole.


----------

